
PayPal: Ten Days And Counting To Fix Drop Down Menu Bug - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/25/paypal-ten-days-and-counting-to-fix-drop-down-menu-bug/
======
truebosko
This isn't the first time small issues have been around for ages. At work, we
deal with eBay and PayPal a lot (eBay not so much anymore) and jesus christ,
some bugs that look so simple to fix, but are so annoying have been there for
months

I know the process of fixing bugs, and sometimes it may be harder then it
looks, but come on .. multi million company .. let's go :)

------
goodkarma
"It’s staggering that PayPal has not fixed this most basic payment issue
immediately."

Have you ever tried to get customer service from eBay or PayPal? Enough said..

------
Hexstream
Ah, I initially understood the title as: "If PayPal doesn't fix the drop down
menu bug in ten days they're in big trouble!"

------
michael_dorfman
Anyone got a plausible theory as to why it is taking PayPal so long to fix
this one?

~~~
staticshock
maybe everyone's been dumped on a project to deal with the rising numbers of
ebay scammers? of course, i'd have to be highly optimistic to think that
something _that_ useful was, in fact, happening. it's probably more like
arrington said, it's stuck in a mismanaged bug queue.

------
ag
Unbelievable! I would have fixed that in less than one minute!

------
jrockway
Michael Arrington would probably enjoy his life more if he were involved in
open source software. Then when one of his "OMG THE SKY IS FALLING" bugs came
up, he could just fix it himself.

Oh, nevermind. He just likes to complain. Good for ad revenue, dontchaknow.

~~~
jrockway
He apparently even has enough free time to mod me down. Amusing.

